# Masterbuilt 800-Watt Electric Vertical Smoker model #20071514



## jue03 (Jul 9, 2014)

094428269408_ca.jpeg



__ jue03
__ Jul 9, 2014


















20050612_4.jpeg



__ jue03
__ Jul 9, 2014





Masterbuilt 800 watt electric smoker or Masterbuilt Pro duel fuel smoker...
Thinking of buying one of these models,what do you think?


----------



## daricksta (Jul 9, 2014)

Jue03 said:


> 094428269408_ca.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jue03 (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks for your insight! I went and bought the MES 800 watt from Lowes, waiting for it to be delivered. Can't wait to get it and try it! For the A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker, can't seem to find that anywhere in Canada!?


----------



## goliath (Jul 10, 2014)

HERE YA GO ....
on Ontario  http://www.bbqs.com/catalogsearch/result/index?manufacturer=192&q=SMOKER

i have 2 pellet smokers and a tube 

Goliath


----------



## jue03 (Jul 10, 2014)

Thank you very much!


----------



## daricksta (Jul 10, 2014)

Jue03 said:


> Thanks for your insight! I went and bought the MES 800 watt from Lowes, waiting for it to be delivered. Can't wait to get it and try it! For the A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker, can't seem to find that anywhere in Canada!?


Here's Todd's website: http://www.amazenproducts.com/default.asp

He located in Minnesota so I would think he ships into Canada. His site instructions say to create an account and for shipping info if Canada or your specific province appears in the drop down menu then he can ship to you. I've bought quite a few stuff from Todd and he provides the best customer service I've ever seen. If you look through different discussion groups and threads you'll see a lot of us swear by him. I've gotten two AMNPS units from him (since I stupidly placed my first one on a plastic resin table when it was still hot), the Maverick ET-733 therm, and lots of his wood pellets. The pellets are extremely high quality. I also plan to buy a butane torch from him as well to use for kitchen cooking since I already have a propane torch for lighting the AMNPS.


----------



## jue03 (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------

